# Cycling with a standard?



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

"Walky Dog". Made for biking with dogs. My husband took our Dobe almost daily. Look it up on the internet. Very safe for dog and rider. He wants to take our spoo as well but it's too early for her. We"ll see in the fall.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

We used to take one of my friend's spoos for trail rides with the horses. He would easily cover 10 miles on one of our outings and come back with enough energy for a game of fetch afterwards. My own spoo pair will happily run along side a cantering horse for 20 minutes at a time. (Alas, I can't take my guys trail riding. I'm so severely allergic to poison ivy that I daren't risk letting them run in underbrush during the summer.)

Some things to consider:
-Dogs overheat more easily than humans. We are very careful about heat stress in the barn dogs. In summer the dogs get short haircuts. On trail rides we let the dogs splash around in ponds or puddles every 45 minutes or so. We don't just offer a drink- the dog gets to wade into the puddle, flop down in the water, and lie there until he looks fully rested. 
-The dog is running barefoot. Keep an eye on the condition of the feet, especially on an abrasive surface like concrete. One of my guys wore his feet down to a thin layer of pink skin while running along with the horses one day. He was having too much fun to realize his feet hurt.
-The dog might prefer a different speed than you will. My dogs can go much longer at a medium steady trot than they can at a run. They tend to stop to catch their wind every five or ten minutes if they are running. They also tend to fall into a pacing gait if I'm going at an uncomfortable speed for them and also when they get tired.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

cowpony thanks for your very detailed points to consider. I too like the idea of dusting off my bike to ride with the dogs (probably one at a time). Your comments will help me make it a safe activity.


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

I take my standard on my bike frequently, but since I do not have a place to ride safely off the road, I use a bike trailer. We often ride to the park and then dinner. The one we have is a solvit houdabout.

Solvit HoundAbout Pet Bicycle Trailer at PETCO


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't like the idea of people or dogs running on concrete. At least people have shoes to lessen the impact and still many have terrible injuries needing knee and foot surgery. Please be sure you can afford ortho-surgery ($2,000 min) if its needed for this dog. I do run my hunting poodles off road and use Annamaet Endure. It's a sled dog joint supplement from Lion Country Supply. Good Luck!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If I do take Lily or Peeves they will wear boots and the pace will be gentle.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yup, we take Our 2 standard poodles running with bike every day; they LOVE it and we watch their feet closely to make sure they're ok. They absolutely love it and sniff our clothes carefully every morning to make sure if they're barn clothes or running clothes 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting this post... We were thinking of starting with Chell after she's a year cuz she loves running so much but neither hubby or I are much for running!


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter and I go for a 4 mile bike ride nearly everyday. Well, I ride and he runs, walks and trots. We use the Walky Dog bike leash and I added a 12 inch flat bungee strap extension to the leash. I give add the extension to give him a little more room, and give more "stretch" between the two up us. The Walky Dog is spring loaded, but I wanted more. The bungee strap seems to be the perfect solution. 

He wears a harness, socks and boots. For boots we have tried them all! The Ruffwear Summit Trex I like the best. We are trying the Ruffwear Grip Trex now for summer. They are shorter and made with mesh. Since they do not have a cuff on them they have to be fitted carefully or they come off. 

He wore holes in the other brands of boots to quickly.

Dexter sets the pace, which is always way faster than I could walk. He always starts the ride/run out with a big stretched out gallop, which is beautiful to watch. I have clocked him running at 15 mph before. He then settles in to a nice trot averaging 5 1/2 to 6 mph for the ride.

With the weather turning warmer, I always carry water for him, and a collapsible water bowl. We stop at the half way point for a drink. As summer heats up I will adjust the time of day we ride so it will be in the cool part of the day. 

He LOVES his bike runs!!!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Chells_Aura said:


> ...but neither hubby or I are much for running!


I never was fond of running (let's just say I hated. loathed, and despised it), and now, at my age and stage of decrepitude, I break into a shamble instead of a trot. Jazz doesn't even have to walk faster to keep up with me. 

I did bike a lot, but never with the dogs. I rode on pavement, with at least some traffic, so it wasn't safe. I'd think you'd have to keep your speed down, too. Even a fast dog couldn't keep up with a road bike for any length of time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

LorenatBMS thank you so much for your detailed description of how you do your dog walk bike rides. I have been looking longingly at my two bikes in the garage and would love to feel I had time for both the dog walk and the bike ride.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

lily cd re, 

You bet! As a cyclist it is a very, very leisurely ride, but it is great being on the bike and and with my hound dog at the same time.  Dexter gets the exercise that he wants, needs and deserves. 

We started biking a couple of months ago when he was 4 months old. Of course much shorter rides, and at a slower pace. I have always let him set the pace.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and the discussion! I agree that biking with a dog would require their safety and long-term health to be priorities, but am encouraged to work towards trying a few leisurely rides utilising the advice in this thread. I like the trailer idea, too, especially for when Begley's older. I often felt our last little poodle (17 years old) would probably have enjoyed going along on bike rides in a trailer in his senior years, but didn't pursue the idea for a variety of reasons at the time.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Rusty said:


> Thanks for the replies and the discussion! I agree that biking with a dog would require their safety and long-term health to be priorities, but am encouraged to work towards trying a few leisurely rides utilising the advice in this thread. I like the trailer idea, too, especially for when Begley's older. I often felt our last little poodle (17 years old) would probably have enjoyed going along on bike rides in a trailer in his senior years, but didn't pursue the idea for a variety of reasons at the time.



Exercise is so vital for big dogs; running 5 k and having a big yard doesn't even touch their energy needs; biking does ! For my girls, I find biking is an essential component of their well being


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Dexter and I out on a bike/run. It was warm out so we made it a short ride.

http://youtu.be/e23ZD1IsSog

I have no idea how to get it to embed here????


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Very helpful Lorena - thanks. Where do you get your doggy boots - first thing I notice din the video. My hubby will be so happy he can take her but not for a while - she's just 7 months.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Beaches, the boots are made by Ruffwear and you can find them online. Dexter just turned 6 months old and we have been doing this for a couple of months. My vet approves of the exercise too.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow Lorena. My vet said not before 14 months of age. Apparently poodles bone growth continues till between 14 and 18 months. My hubby took our Dobe almost daily for several years. She was very fit. Wish we'd thought about the boots for her though. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

Beaches said:


> Wow Lorena. My vet said not before 14 months of age. Apparently poodles bone growth continues till between 14 and 18 months. My hubby took our Dobe almost daily for several years. She was very fit. Wish we'd thought about the boots for her though. Thanks for your help.


I agree with your vet. Any sort of forced running, jumping is not good for puppies until the growth plates close at 14-18 months. Free running and playing on uneven terrain allows the muscles and ligaments to strengthen and support the joints better than just trotting straight on flat even hard ground. Additionally, pups bones don't all grow at the same rate; so forced running can damage joints and over stretch ligaments. Thus endth my sermon. :amen:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks Desiree! How could 2 vets differ so much? That is so frustrating as we all want only the best for our canine family members. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LorenatBMS (Mar 12, 2014)

Opinions like belly buttons we all have them. I am very in tune to Dexter and his pace and needs. Nothing is "FORCED" He is a growing athletic pup who wants and needs the exercise. Vets are advisers not GODS. My vet advised to feed Science Diet, I made the choice to feed raw. He is thriving with diet and exercise. To each their own as we all want the best for our pups. 

Loren


----------

